# INTP or ENTP (Test almost 50-50 for I-E)



## Abyss (Apr 27, 2012)

I have recently started researching personality traits to find out what career i should take etc. and have seen that ENTPs and INTPs are very similar as I have tested as an INTP for all of the tests I tried (even tried putting the opposite answers to get my opposite type) but I think that I may be a sort of less extroverted ENTP because I seem to get bored more quickly than other INTPs. Maybe the fact that I was friends with both introverted and extroverted people at school (still am) or the fact that I went to Germany as an exchange student to live with complete strangers will tend more towards ENTP.
Opinions please...


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

Good question. I and others have struggled with this. I find I can "flip" between the two types, but am more likely INTP

First, forget about social extroversion. There are social INTPs and withdrawn ENTPs. Extroversion means you prefer interacting with the external world (could be things, not people) or inside your head? ENTPs from what I've seen seem more likely to want to try out their ideas in real life than INTPs (who prefer to experiment in their head)

Another thing, is look at your weaker functions. Read the two following threads, which struggle sounds more like you?

http://personalitycafe.com/entp-articles/76805-recognizing-inferior-function-entp.html
http://personalitycafe.com/intp-articles/76783-recognizing-inferior-function-intp.html


----------



## Abyss (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks a lot. I can relate the most to this


LiquidLight said:


> Others’ insensitivity to an Introverted Thinking type’s need for silence and solitude—“not enough time to recharge,” said one INTP—can also provoke the experience.


 and this


LiquidLight said:


> Being treated unfairly and feeling unheard, unvalued, and excluded from important decision-making discussions can also push these types into their inferior function. An INTP covered many triggers to inferior Extraverted Feeling in her description: “other people becoming very emotional, excessive control from other people, others encroaching on my responsibilities, having to rely on others who—I feel—are not competent.”


so I guess I must be more introverted then. I guess it's because I don't thrive on interaction but I can make an effort when it does present itself.


----------



## MadHattress (Mar 27, 2012)

NeedsNewNameNow said:


> Good question. I and others have struggled with this. I find I can "flip" between the two types, but am more likely INTP
> 
> First, forget about social extroversion. There are social INTPs and withdrawn ENTPs. Extroversion means you prefer interacting with the external world (could be things, not people) or inside your head? ENTPs from what I've seen seem more likely to want to try out their ideas in real life than INTPs (who prefer to experiment in their head)
> 
> ...


The ENTP article you posted said (referring to ENTP's in the grip of their inferior functions): 

"The person will appear to be a rather exaggerated, poorly developed Introverted Sensing type." 

What do you think of my speculation that ENTP's in this state might find themselves attracted to introverted sensing types?


----------

